# is my Betta a HalfMoon?



## Ulyx (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey!!
Can you help me?
What kind of Betta did I show.
Im thinking a HalfMoon


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Yes, that's a Halfmoon as far as I can tell. Gorgeous, too.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's a very beautiful betta you've got there. It looks like a half moon. kinda. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Holy finnage lol. I think its a halfmoon...looks like alot more finnage then my guy...


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

fishyinpa said:


> Holy finnage lol...


:lol: HOLY FINNAGE! New catchphrase for the forum?


Also, now that I look at it, could it be a Delta Tail? 










That's a Delta Tail. Looks kinda similar. :shock: Hmm....


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is a Delt Double Tail


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## hugatree (Jun 11, 2009)

That does not look like a halfmoon to me but a DT (a Double Tail Betta)...

He is VERY beautiful!


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Like I said...He is a Delta DoubleTail!!! :]


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

it is a halfmoon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me what he is... he's beautiful.


----------



## Ulyx (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree
Im sorry becoz tha quality
I hope post a better pic to solve the question.


----------



## alphabetta (Jun 16, 2009)

i dont think its QUITE a halfmoon, but pretty close! btw hes awesome!


----------



## Ulyx (Jun 3, 2009)

OK...
Ill have to say. Hoe old my Betta is
He have just 4 months at 21/06/09


----------



## Ulyx (Jun 3, 2009)

New pics


----------



## Ulyx (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, I am not sure, but it sure it is beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful betta.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im going to say delta or super delta, if you can get a pic of him in full flare it would be easier to tell.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

When he flares do his fins spread into a half circle? A super delta can look like a halfmoon but I think he's a double tail delta.


----------

